
The Pack.png Project - andy_herbert
https://packpng.com
======
dannyw
This is sooo cool! Definitely give the methodology section a read. They're
using information about the Java RNGs as well as Minecraft world generation
algorithms, including cloud patterns and abnormalities, to try and reverse
it...

